# Lashing Winch EZ Green Draw Board



## williston716 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, looks like a great cost effective option to the LCA or Archery Dezign, I've never looked for a lashing winch, but I think I recall seeing in a Northern Tool catalogue.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B014...ng+winch+2&dpPl=1&dpID=51Q5UOuGEEL&ref=plSrch

For the strap in the pics, I had a 2” sling in my truck. It was a tad thick and would interfere with the post on the inside if it was too long. 

Wall mart has a boat winch strap for about 7$. It is thinner and easier to manage and you don’t have to worry as much about it being cut to exact length. That is what I am using now. 


Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonjb (Jan 1, 2014)

great job


----------



## Pickle673 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tagged


----------



## frodriguez01 (Mar 23, 2018)

Great job and inexpensive way to go.


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

nice


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice! What do you think your material costs were to make it?


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

winch - $12
1" flat bar - $4
bolt for handle - $.60
plastic spacers - $1.20
nylon locking nut - $.25
boat strap - $7
hook - $2.00

total - $27.05


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

i already had the angle iron and 3/4" pipe.

That might add another $10


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

oh yeah, the 1" tubing for the 3/4" pipe and pipe cap. another $1.50


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks! Nicely done. My brother can weld and will be able to fabricate most of this for me. 

I used to have an Archery Dezign drawboard (the first generation) worked good. Sold it and was thinking about buying the latest and greatest. But your idea might take me in that direction and save me some coin.

Can you post pics or video of it drawing the bow?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job!! Did the same thing for my press...works great!


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Thanks! Nicely done. My brother can weld and will be able to fabricate most of this for me.
> 
> I used to have an Archery Dezign drawboard (the first generation) worked good. Sold it and was thinking about buying the latest and greatest. But your idea might take me in that direction and save me some coin.
> 
> Can you post pics or video of it drawing the bow?


No video.


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

I made a draw board yesterday. I used the 1/2 metal pipe and base. When I put the ruler starting even with the front of the pipe or where it makes contact with the grip and get the bow to full draw and look where the string ends IE nocking point. The draw is about 1.5 inches shorter than expected. I did this for 2 different bows that I thought I knew the draw length for. Am I measuring wrong?


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

you need to add 1.75 inches to your measurement. That accounts for the grip.


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok. I thought that was for trad bows only bc you had to clear the riser. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

tagged, great idea, thanks


----------



## jmbear12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Following


----------



## johnst43 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

When using this style draw board, how do you hold the bow onto the pipe? Obviously it will hold itself after you have tension on it, but until then? A big rubber band or ???


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just hold with my hand till have pressure on it & then it will stay.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Why not use the actual "press" portion to also draw the bow instead of adding the winch?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Why not use the actual "press" portion to also draw the bow instead of adding the winch?


that can be done, it just takes a long time to crank it open to full draw


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

gridman said:


> that can be done, it just takes a long time to crank it open to full draw


 Thanks man. 

I wasnt sure if it was even possible or not. Im planning my press build right now and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my set up. If it makes sense, try to build something like the piece With the armorflex insulation on it, and then mount a winch to strut, and insert them into the open ends of press..... works like a charm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Just noticed the insulation slid up the pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Im debating on using that method above, where you slide the "draw board" parts inside the finger mounts, or build the fingers and the draw board parts on their own modular tubing that slide right onto the press. 

OR just use the acme threads and wheel as the wench...


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

The foam insulation works , but I had an issue with it sliding around, I ended up taking the 1/2” pipe nipple , screwing a cap on it . And then dipping it into the plasti-dip 6 times ... now it’s 3/4” diameter, rubber coated , non marring and gives a good non slip grip.... no matter how you decide to make yours.. using the press crank to draw the bow will very very slow and not very easy... making a winch setup like Gridman did is the easiest.. good luck


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

blockzilla said:


> When using this style draw board, how do you hold the bow onto the pipe? Obviously it will hold itself after you have tension on it, but until then? A big rubber band or ???


Yep, I use one of those 1/2" rubber bracelets you see kids wearing. It's about an 1/8" thick.

Like these:

https://24hourwristbands.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.product_details&product_id=1

My gym had some free for a some awareness program....


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

crankn101 said:


> Why not use the actual "press" portion to also draw the bow instead of adding the winch?


I thought about this too before i went this route.

Problem is you don't have enough expansion length to get to full draw if over 28" draw length. If the left arm of the press were right next to the string and your press opened 32" it would work.

Plus it's super slow to get to full draw.


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

How does the lashing winch work ? Does it work with much effort? or is it hard to pull the bow back with it? How about letting down is it hard to control?
Thanks


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

SHEGGE said:


> How does the lashing winch work ? Does it work with much effort? or is it hard to pull the bow back with it? How about letting down is it hard to control?
> Thanks


My bows are around 63-65 pounds. Draws with little effort. Let down is nice and smooth, no worries about it running away from you. works great!


----------



## badshaw24 (Jul 30, 2015)

blockzilla said:


> When using this style draw board, how do you hold the bow onto the pipe? Obviously it will hold itself after you have tension on it, but until then? A big rubber band or ???


I just used a piece of the tubing I took from a old peep.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

desertbird said:


> you need to add 1.75 inches to your measurement. That accounts for the grip.
> 
> View attachment 6572577


Why not just use one of those Easton Measuring arrows and measure out to the front of the riser, instead of from the "Pivot Point To Neck Grove"?


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

gridman said:


> View attachment 6709295
> View attachment 6709297
> View attachment 6709301
> 
> ...


Nice setup. That's a lot like what I did, only I used a worm gear winch, instead of a "boat trailer" style. On mine, there's no clicker to fool with. I just crank and let go of the handle and it stays where it is. It's slower, but I like not having a clicker to engage and disengage.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

bltefft said:


> Why not just use one of those Easton Measuring arrows and measure out to the front of the riser, instead of from the "Pivot Point To Neck Grove"?


Why would I buy some fancy measuring arrow when I already have a 48" metal ruler. I draw the bow in my draw board till it hits the stops, put the ruler on the 1" diameter draw board post and measure to center of d-loop. then add 1" for post and add 1.75" inch for grip. it's not that complicated and takes less than 15 seconds... to simplify it further, if my ruler shows 26" from center of d-loop to the draw board post I add 2.75" = 28.75" draw length. Since I own 2 of the same bow, I don't even worry about adding anything. If I put a new string on either bow, I just measure to the post and know what I need to do to get it back to where I had it previously. very simple actually.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

desertbird said:


> Why would I buy some fancy measuring arrow when I already have a 48" metal ruler. I draw the bow in my draw board till it hits the stops, put the ruler on the 1" diameter draw board post and measure to center of d-loop. then add 1" for post and add 1.75" inch for grip. it's not that complicated and takes less than 15 seconds... to simplify it further, if my ruler shows 26" from center of d-loop to the draw board post I add 2.75" = 28.75" draw length. Since I own 2 of the same bow, I don't even worry about adding anything. If I put a new string on either bow, I just measure to the post and know what I need to do to get it back to where I had it previously. very simple actually.


I don't care what kind of measuring device you use. Instead of adding this and that, why not just measure out the to front on the riser/handle from the string at the d-loop knots? Doesn't that cover the entire length of the draw?


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Gonna be buying a press soon. Glad I saw this to add a draw set up for less coin.


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

nice


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

nice


----------

